# bearing on corvalus?



## troutdog (Jun 5, 2006)

the bearing under the cast control cap did someone forget it or what i have two and something is there but i cant get it out. new from fact. it is like the casting is the bearing.............


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There should be a BNT0194 bearing under the cast control cap.


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

*Same thing here...*

Hi, B1...I have a poster at Mikes with a Corvalus, he has the reel and I do not... looks like the 194 bushing is inside the 2295, and that you tap out the bushing with a drift, like a 1/4" drive socket or some such ? Thanks, Ken. Oh yeah: I used the search and found this older thread for today's issue. KD.

http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishi...aitcasting/08CVL200_v1_m56577569830647543.pdf


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The schematics I have all show a BNT0194 bearing in that location.


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

My error.... how does he remove the brg. A tap out of the 2295, as above, or? Thanks, Ken.


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

KenD said:


> My error.... how does he remove the brg. A tap out of the 2295, as above, or? Thanks, Ken.


Possibly his error.... He's not being overly helpful, as I have asked him several times, if the drawing I linked to is him...he keeps ignoring that bit. 
He keeps saying it's a 194 part, yet refers to it as a bushing.

"I'm replacing the bearings in an old corvalus cvl 200 and the shaft bearing on the handle side plate is actually a bushing of some kind - I can't figure out which way to drive it out - any help would be appreciated. 
thanks 
burt"


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is he trying to hammer out the anti reverse bearing? It has a white plastic cage if my memory is correct. That could be mistaken for a bushing I suppose. The 0194 bearing should just come right out if the cast control knob and spring has been removed. Just like a Calcutta. The anti reverse bearing comes with the new plate that bolts to the side plate.


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll pass that along...it's quite possible he's referring to what you just posted. He has not sent a pic, so I have no earthly what he means. 
I have asked several times for an image, and so far nada. Thx, cheers, KD.


----------



## fishist (Nov 27, 2013)

*corvaluscvl 200 cast control bearing quest*

Thanks Ken for telling me of this site. The schematic of the corvalus cvl200 clearly shows a bearing #194 under the cast control knob. Much like the calcuttas have - on my reel there is something that looks like a bushing - it doesn't look like the bearings on my calcuttas. It is not attatched in any way to the part 2295 - I've tried to drive it out both directions with no success. I've been unable to figure out how to get a picture posted on either site. I'm wondering if it is in two pieces and can't be driven out as a whole unit.
thanks burt


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You need to use a photo hosting site to attach the image. Something like Photobucket. I want to see what is going on. I have never seen a bushing in this location. Is it possible the reel was purchased second hand? Did someone else work on the reel at some point?


----------



## fishist (Nov 27, 2013)

*corvaluscvl 200 cast control bearing quest*

The reel was purchased new from West Marine -It was neglected for years - I'm the first person to open it - it belongs to my brother (who's a very ill 'Nam vet) and I was just trying to get it going for him. I've worked on reels before but I'm missing something here - I was putting in boca bearings and have been stumped on this cast control bearing issue - I know it's a cheap reel but with a bearing upgrade they should perform well enough.

thanks burt
I'll check out photo bucket


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> You need to use a photo hosting site to attach the image. Something like Photobucket. I want to see what is going on. I have never seen a bushing in this location. Is it possible the reel was purchased second hand? Did someone else work on the reel at some point?


No need to use photobucket as you can used the advanced function and upload a photo.


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi, B-1, as do I. I told Burt he could more than likely takes pics off his camera or phone, with a cable to his computer, in an email, to me at Mike's, so I can get them to you. We will see how he does, either via photobucket etc, or the other way. Cheers, KD.


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

Test. Oops, a little big, but here are Burt's pics from his Corvalus.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It looks like the bearing is missing to me.


----------



## troutdog (Jun 5, 2006)

That's the way my reels are. That top hole is cast control but no bearing. Glad I'm not crazy. Lol


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

OK my schematic drawing is incorrect. I apologize for the confusion as I was going off the schematic. The side plate does not use a bearing in this location. There should be one on the spool shaft and another on the left side plate.


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

The sport chose to ignore my post with an image of an Abu showing a blind hole, no bearing, with a view to determine *bearing or no bearing* in his reel. He went ahead anyway, and beat on the sideplate, attempting to remove the bushing, distorting the boss, then whined he hurt it, and proceeded to straighten it as best he could. He's been dark a week since last tuesday. Oh well.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

At least you made an attempt to help him.


----------



## fishist (Nov 27, 2013)

*corvaluscvl 200 cast control bearing quest*

Hello Ken D and all - I live in a remote part of the hills and internet has been off for days. I did tap on the bushing trying to remove it and was able to correct any dings I caused. The reel actually says 4 bearings on the side plate and Boca thought so also. Anyway it casts as well as ever perhaps a bit better. I'm contacting Shimano if the net stays operable as this is intriguing me. I do pay close attention to information from pros. 
I seem to have irritated some - for that I apologize.
I worked my way through college repairing mitchell 300's and ambassader 5000's - that was many years ago. I recently retired from guiding in the Florida everglades and take pleasure in working on my far too huge collection of reels.
thanks for the efforts and again sorry if I rubbed some wrong.
burt


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Send the reel in so we can take a look at it.


----------

